# Nikon Inline XR Muzzleloader scope



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of this particular ML scope??
are you happy with it? what are your thoughts?
I'v looked into it a little bit and it seems nice..

Also, Have you ever used the Nikon "spot on" BC calculator with your Muzzleloader? and how accurate is it?

I'm gonna put a 3x9 scope on my Muzzleloader here soon ( havent done it since the new law) 

I'm already planning next season. My dad is getting to be where he needs to utilize his mobility now while he can before he loses that ability (getting old sucks!)

He's sitting on enough Elk points to draw a Muzzy tag next year and I think we are gonna jump on it so. Between now and next hunting season I'm going to get him behind my ML for practice so by next season it will be second nature to him. (cant ever practice too much)

Anyways, I like the Nikon because of the moa dots in the scope. If I can correlate my bullet ID with that BC calculator and have it be accurate, it should make shooting (compensation) easier

Maybe you guys prefer a different scope?? and why?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

My dad uses this scope! As far as a scope for a muzzleloader goes - he loves it. Handles the kick well, is a clear optic, adjusts powers well.


Now - as far as the spot on goes. We can't get it to work. With his ML and velocity entered in, it was having us hold WAY too high. We couldn't really get it on. Maybe the awesome Barnes bullets fly too flat lol.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I had a Nikon scope on my gun and hated it. Switched to the vortex diamondback tactical and love it. I like being able to dial a turret into the exact range, and not having to guess on a holdover chart at an odd range and hope my guess was right


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> My dad uses this scope! As far as a scope for a muzzleloader goes - he loves it. Handles the kick well, is a clear optic, adjusts powers well.
> 
> Now - as far as the spot on goes. We can't get it to work. With his ML and velocity entered in, it was having us hold WAY too high. We couldn't really get it on. Maybe the awesome Barnes bullets fly too flat lol.


I shoot a Barnes TMZ with BH powder around 2100fps..
What are you shooting?? 
We're you using the right holdover for the right magnification?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> I had a Nikon scope on my gun and hated it. Switched to the vortex diamondback tactical and love it. I like being able to dial a turret into the exact range, and not having to guess on a holdover chart at an odd range and hope my guess was right


Muzzleloader right? What did you hate about it? How are you collecting data for a muzzy turret?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> Now - as far as the spot on goes. We can't get it to work. With his ML and velocity entered in, it was having us hold WAY too high. We couldn't really get it on. Maybe the awesome Barnes bullets fly too flat lol.


Yep, been saying for quite a while now OnSpot is buggy as hell. It isnt even remotely close to being accurate for my ML.

I think one of the next features I'm going to add to PointBlank is support for range drop calculations for BDC hash marks.

-DallanC


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I bought the Nikon inline XR last month and got around to sighting it in the last few days. The scope clarity and overall build is good. My big complaint is that the adjustment in the scope is not consistent. It’s says 1 click is 1/4 inch at 100 yards. My groupings have been great with this scope however you never know if one click is going to be a 1/4 move or a much more significant move. My scope will be going back on Monday. Chances are it will be replaced with the same scope. I think I just the bad one of the group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bman940 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Gotta love it when everything comes together after 3 years*

I have been using Nikon's 3-9 Inline XR for 3 years now and finally took my first deer with it this year. I had shot mine at pie plates to 200 yards with what I consider very good ML accuracy. I also dialed it in with Spot On and a chronograph. At 10 feet I averaged 1525 with 100 gr. of 777 and a Thompson 250 gr sabot. I shot my deer at just under 175 yards using the 3rd circle and he went right down. A buddy is also using the inline XR on his T/C after going to the range with me and seeing my accuracy. Nothing like time behind the gun to make you more comfortable with the shot. I am not convinced that with ML powder perhaps some of your issues are MV related? Just a thought.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've found the Spot On app to work fairly well for my .223 Rem out to 450 yards.

Anyways, the more I've been shooting, the more I've realized I like using a turret to dial elevation rather than BDC dots or hash marks to hold over.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

So, some of you guys are running scopes with turrets on your muzzleloaders?

What process are you taking when collecting/checking the turret data?
for example, are you counting clicks from lets say 0-300 yards? or are you using math relying on your muzzle velocity?

I'm all about turrets but, I'v never looked into the process of doing one for a muzzleloader.


----------



## bman940 (Feb 18, 2011)

Target shooting and sometimes predator hunting I will dial in my distances but in an actual hunting situation just never seems to provide the time to dial in my shot, especially with an ML. I could see glassing from 6-700 yards away and dial in my dope but with an ML, taking off a cap, turning the knobs, not gonna work for me.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BTW my nikon started loosing zero last year just before the ML hunt. I replaced it with a Vortex a few days before the hunt and got it zero'd. Shot a nice buck opening morning.


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

goosefreak said:


> So, some of you guys are running scopes with turrets on your muzzleloaders?
> 
> What process are you taking when collecting/checking the turret data?
> for example, are you counting clicks from lets say 0-300 yards? or are you using math relying on your muzzle velocity?
> ...


When I did mine, I used the Vortex LRBC found on Vortex's website, put in my data, used a "published" velocity for Blackhorn 209, and then went to the range to validate it. Very similar to the process of developing a turret for a centerfire rifle.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I should add that I left the MOA turret in my muzzleloader and taped a quick reference guide to the stock, unlike my rifle, where I ordered a custom turret with yards instead of MOAs.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I should add that I left the MOA turret in my muzzleloader and taped a quick reference guide to the stock, unlike my rifle, where I ordered a custom turret with yards instead of MOAs.


So which vortex do you have? What kind of range are you getting out of your turret?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> I shoot a Barnes TMZ with BH powder around 2100fps..
> What are you shooting??
> We're you using the right holdover for the right magnification?


Accura V2 with Blackhorn and the Barnes (TEZ and TMZ - ended up using whichever one is blue since it fit the barrel better lol). What it had us hold over at 200 yards wasn't even getting us on paper - the bullet was flying flatter than it anticipated. It was actually shooting well over. Aimed dead center - hit paper and dialed it from there.

At 200 yards being in the kill zone - there really wasn't a reason for the BDC. I use a 1x scope still because I shoot an inch high at 100 and have a relatively small holdover at 200.

It's an ML and I really can't see myself getting all Chris Kyle with it. I care more that it can handle kick and hold 0 - so far it has.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

goosefreak said:


> So which vortex do you have? What kind of range are you getting out of your turret?


El cheapo - Crossfire II 2-7x32. Per rotation, I have 15 MOA, so that gets me out to 300 yards on the first full rotation.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> It's an ML and I really can't see myself getting all Chris Kyle with it. I care more that it can handle kick and hold 0 - so far it has.


Aww, come on. You gotta think outside the box here.

I'm with you though, I shoot roughly the same setup and with my 1x im 2 inches high at 100 and 5 inches low at 200 so, its pretty much a dead on hold from 0-200.

I wouldnt mind sticking with the 1x but, some magnification would be nice


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> El cheapo - Crossfire II 2-7x32. Per rotation, I have 15 MOA, so that gets me out to 300 yards on the first full rotation.


How did you figure out your clicks? did you shoot a series of yardages or did you just take your muzzle velocity and do the math?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

goosefreak said:


> How did you figure out your clicks? did you shoot a series of yardages or did you just take your muzzle velocity and do the math?


I used the program to do all the math for me - I ain't that smart! I zeroed my ml to be 2.5" high at 100 yards and put that into the program, with the "published" velocity of my load. From there, I looked at the adjustment for 300 yards, shot a three shot group, measured from the center of the group to the bulls-eye and compared my actual results with what the program listed. In this case, I was still a little high, as my actual velocity was higher than the published velocity. On Vortex's program, there is a data validation feature that allowed me to put the actual amount of variation experienced at 300 yards, and then the program calculated my true velocity. I could have circumvented this process by getting a chronograph, but I didn't want to buy one, when I can have the program back into my actual velocity. Once my true velocity is determined, the program kicks out a new drop chart and that's the one I have on my gun.

Here is a video of Mike Davidson, of Gunwerks, doing a very similar process. He is using the G7 software, which appears to be identical to the LRBC software.






I hope this helps!


----------



## bman940 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nikon's Spot On Ballistic Program will do that also. Go in under ballistic reports and you can get the clicks for adjustment. You can also pick the optimal zero based on the size of your games vital's. Definitely owning a rangefinder is helpful I have Nikon's 7iVR and have used it for 2 years now. Once you use a stabilized Rf there's no going back!


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I am about to buy and have been looking hard at the Nikon XR, Goosefreak, What did you end up going with?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

CROC said:


> I am about to buy and have been looking hard at the Nikon XR, Goosefreak, What did you end up going with?


Well, I haven't picked one up yet, been too busy with work to make the next step.

BUT, I have chosen to go with the Leupold VX-2 and I went to get it a couple weeks ago but, I chickened out because. I really want to get the Huskemaw 3-9-42 but its $1000.

I really like how solid of a scope my Huskemaw 5-20 is on my 270 so, It kind of depends on if I draw an AZ deer tag. If I dont draw, then I'll pick up a leftover UT muzzy tag and I'll get that Leupold VX-2 but, if I do draw AZ, then I'll forego 
the UT tag and save up for that Huskemaw.

What changed my mind from the Nikon to the leupold were some reports of the Nikon loosing its zero over the course of a couple years where as the Leupold seems to hold its zero better (I might be splitting hairs though)

And the leupold comes with a free CDS dial if I choose to go with a turreted system (which I most likely will) and its a leupold...

Heck, I might just save the money from the husky and get the leupold anyways BUT, My huskemaw is one solid piece of equipment


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You probably won't believe it, but the single most reliable, solid, never losing zero scope I ever owned for a muzzleloader was a Simmons Shotgun scope. That thing was built like a tank to handle heavy shotgun slugs recoil. Worked awesome for over a decade until I went to try a magnifying scope. Still have the simmons, it's not for sale.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Arizona draws started to hit credit cards yesterday.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Critter said:


> Arizona draws started to hit credit cards yesterday.


yeah, thats what I hear. I better check my card! im sure emails will be out this coming week


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I shot this cow last year with my muzzy, I'm using Vortex's Diamondback tactical scope. I chronographed everything prior to the hunt, had all my info in my bullet drop app on my phone, had my wife range her and punched it into my app. Turned my turret the number of recommended clicks, Boom! Down she went. If I remember right she was right at 250 yards. Needless to say I was very impressed with how accurate the whole setup was. (Yes I scoped myself with the shot. What a blast!  )


----------

